# Cosmetic Magic!



## sherice (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok I just ordered the whole Matrix sleek look line and a chi flat iron from Cosmeticmagic 

they were promt and all items were reasonably priced and quality was great! I will be shopping there from now on. Plus they give you 3 free samples of top of the line products and you can choose the ones you want. I am so pleased.


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

Good to hear! I will check them out!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 4, 2006)

Good deal! Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## sherice (Feb 4, 2006)

Also the samples were good size. Not small packs. Actual bottles! heheh....Redkin Phyto..biosilk....all kinds! :icon_chee


----------



## Very_Tammy (Jan 8, 2007)

I was just on Folica.com searching for a new blow dryer(  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my supersolano died yesterday). I decided to get the regular T3 dryer since it was a decent price and has good reviews. Then as I was looking through other reviews I decided to get the T3 Evolution instead. It costs $220 on folica, and I thought maybe I could get it cheaper somewhere else(although I doubted that, folica has like, the best prices). So I searched froogle.com(here's where my post becomes relevant to this thread, lol) and I came across Cometicmagic.com. I was wondering if it's a reliable online shop, so I decided to do a search here to see if anyone here came across the store. This was the only thread that came up, but from what you've said here it seems like it is reliable.

Pretty much, I just wanted to say thanks for making this thread. So, thanks a bunch, Sherice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

